# Elbows



## beeky (4 Dec 2007)

Is it possible to buy elbows and connecting pieces for eheim (12mm) tubes?

I'd like to redirect my eheim outflow but the outflow pipe doesn't want to stay where I put it due to the pressure on the tubing behind the tank.


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

I've got a few elbow guides spare from my fluval if your interested, you know the ones that clip over the hose to hold them in place.

Cheers Tim


----------



## beeky (4 Dec 2007)

I know the ones. What I meant though were plumbing pieces for the water to flow through. I find those fluval ones a real pain to use. I like my Fluval filter but I hate the tubing! I might look into replacing it at some point.


----------

